# The Outrage!



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I had to go out of town for a few days, left most of the dogs with a house sitter. Grendel needed her spay surgery so I took her to a clinic and just boarded her, since the sitter wouldn’t be there all day to keep her from gnawing stitches etc. So I picked up Grendel Last night and discovered the clinic had returned her with a new attitude and a fairly rude one at that. 

Seems the vet was DELIGHTED she was on a raw diet, but didn’t use MY food; his son in law had gone hunting and had supplied vast quantities of newly slaughtered wildlife. He hoped I didn’t mind that Grendel had been eating fresh quail, pheasant and venison for the last few days. 
One of the vet techs is trying to become certified or whatever in the tellington touch massage method, so Grendel got massaged twice a day. Oh, and the vet recently upgraded the boarding facilities, so she had access to both a heated area with a pillow and a room temperature area with a pillow. Somebody even gave the little Brat a doggie pedicure with fingernail polish!

I was at a Fourstar hotel and nobody gave ME pheasant, pedicures or massages! The worst part of this is that the little beast thinks she DESERVES to be treated like that! She’s got her nose stuck so far up in the air it’s amazing she doesn’t trip of those glossy pink toenails! She’s finally gotten to the point that she’s willing to acknowledge that she might possibly have know me in some previous, far less pleasant existence but no more. Ungrateful little fart. 

Jelpy and the mesquite Mafia


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL spoiled lil stinker.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

HA!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

When I die could I come back as a spoiled dog?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hehe thats great! At least you know she was well taken care of


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lmao! Thank you, that is a great story.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Now Jelpy......Jealousy is an ugly thing.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

"That was your week off, Grendel. Now, for the other 51 weeks..."


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL, too funny!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh i would kick her butt! No spoiled snooty dogs in my house!!!!! lol. nice story.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I just don't understand how much of this story is real, and how much was intended to be tongue in cheek. Your dog _actually_ got a pedicure? And pink toenails?? People do that???


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wildo said:


> I just don't understand how much of this story is real, and how much was intended to be tongue in cheek. Your dog _actually_ got a pedicure? And pink toenails?? People do that???


 
haha yes people do actually do that. My friend actually takes her dog in for regular pedicures every two weeks.... kinda scary


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the pink toenails idea but I definitely need to get a grip on toenail clipping first.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes they do. They even have polish called Pawlish made jus for dogs.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes she got a pedicure. And YES she got Pheasant. I had Kentucky Fried Chicken and SHE had Pheasant. I had to buy some foot scrub to defoliate my calloused heels and SHE got a pedicure. I was freezing in an airplane and SHE had a heatlamp. I had to bring an inflatable neck rest on the plane so I didn't get an extra charge and SHE had two pillows! TWO!

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What clinic did you use? With attention like that, I'm thinking _*I'll*_ go in for a spay..


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

HaHaHa!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:rofl: OMG I love this story. I wish I could stay at your vets!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> What clinic did you use? With attention like that, I'm thinking _*I'll*_ go in for a spay..


:rofl:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl:

Lillie - you're hilarious!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yup, my next vacation I'm booking a kennel at the vet's office.....


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

LMAO!!! Sounds like you have a diva on your hands!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jelpy said:


> I had to go out of town for a few days, left most of the dogs with a house sitter. Grendel needed her spay surgery so I took her to a clinic and just boarded her, since the sitter wouldn’t be there all day to keep her from gnawing stitches etc. So I picked up Grendel Last night and discovered the clinic had returned her with a new attitude and a fairly rude one at that.
> 
> Seems the vet was DELIGHTED she was on a raw diet, but didn’t use MY food; his son in law had gone hunting and had supplied vast quantities of newly slaughtered wildlife. He hoped I didn’t mind that Grendel had been eating fresh quail, pheasant and venison for the last few days.
> One of the vet techs is trying to become certified or whatever in the tellington touch massage method, so Grendel got massaged twice a day. Oh, and the vet recently upgraded the boarding facilities, so she had access to both a heated area with a pillow and a room temperature area with a pillow. Somebody even gave the little Brat a doggie pedicure with fingernail polish!
> ...


Holy cow, that sounds like she was at some exotic high dollar spa. I love venison, but have never had the good fortune to taste pheasant or quail.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Apparently his SIL was invited to some uber rich, high dollar private hunting ranch where they stock that kinda stuff. And for the record, I'VE never had pheasant or quail either. Is there something wrong with my life when my dog lives better than I do?

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Love the story and got a great chuckle from it. Lucky pup to live so well while being boarded! I vote that all boarding facilities treat all pups so extravagantly!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I laughed so hard I started coughing up coffee every where. I'm amazed she came home with you.

Perhaps I'll join Lillie and get spayed too. Group discount.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Lol what a cute story! I agree on the group discount .... Count me in, I want to go. I need some 5 star treatment!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> haha yes people do actually do that. My friend actually takes her dog in for regular pedicures every two weeks.... kinda scary



Koda has metallic peach nails on one of his paws right now...


I was painting my toenails and he _would not_ leave me alone, he kept nudging me and getting in the way so I turned to him and said, "What??! Do you want your nails painted?!". I then proceeded to grab his right paw and paint. He looked at me like "What the heck?!" but let me finish.

He left me alone after that.


He looks like such a goof right now, but serves him right for being in the way while I was trying to paint my nails in peace! Some big, bad Shepherd he is now with his peach colored nails! (No, I would never seriously take my dog to get his nails done).


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That is tooooo funny!


----------

